# Chicagoland F&H Arlington Heights



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

I'll be smoking a cigar and watching the Bulls...

Friday October 27, 7p-11p

Fox & Hound Smokehouse
910 W. Dundee Rd
Arlington Heights, IL

Wanna smoke with me? 

If enough people show interest, I'll try to reserve some leather.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Cochise said:


> Wanna smoke with me?


Yeah, but can't this week - dang.

BTW, I smoked that Gran Habano Corojo and liked it. Have yet to try the Habano but it looks even better. Thanks bro!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I have a hockey game Friday night, so once again I miss the BY Herf....please keep posting them, I will get to one yet! But no speed-herfing contest for me, I know not to mess with the Champ!


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hmm...perhaps...I'll let you know for sure before Friday.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

Reno,

Are you Rob?

If so, did you make it to the Fox & Hound Monday?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Cochise said:


> Reno,
> 
> Are you Rob?
> 
> If so, did you make it to the Fox & Hound Monday?


We did...it was me, Rob, mmblz (Julian) and M1903A1 (Scott)...good time was had by all!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Cochise said:


> Reno,
> 
> Are you Rob?
> 
> If so, did you make it to the Fox & Hound Monday?


That's me!

Freakin' madhouse for the Bears game 

How was your campout?


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

The camping at LOLH could not have gone better...

I wish you would have posted for Monday, I would've gone.:c 

or maybe that's why you didn't post :sl


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Cochise said:


> The camping at LOLH could not have gone better...
> 
> I wish you would have posted for Monday, I would've gone.:c
> 
> or maybe that's why you didn't post :sl


We did!!!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=37086


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Cochise said:


> I'll be smoking a cigar and watching the Bulls...
> 
> Friday October 27, 7p-11p
> 
> ...


How many have RSVP'd? I might make it, depending on how I feel at the end of the day, what with this crappy cold rain. (Pink Floyd weather is indeed upon us!)


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

It looks as if I might be flying solo, Scott.

Unless you go or I'm surprised by someone else, I'll be watching the rookies and soaking up the atmosphere all by my lonesome.

Low key and yet enjoyable.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Cochise said:


> It looks as if I might be flying solo, Scott.
> 
> Unless you go or I'm surprised by someone else, I'll be watching the rookies and soaking up the atmosphere all by my lonesome.
> 
> Low key and yet enjoyable.


We seem to have a lot of weekend games this season...but I will herf locally with you yet...Herfin' with the Speed Champ! That's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Can't make it tonight - out to dinner with my wife...


----------

